# A must read for expats!



## EmmaD (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi - I just read a great book by a self published author. Its called Stripped in Spain by Dawn Buckler and its a raw and emotional story about a woman's move to Spain, relationship breakup, and Spanish house renovation. A must read for all Spanish expats - I laughed, I cried, and I bonded with her over such similar experiences we shared! She was also followed by one of those reality tv show's and the book describes how that affected her journey. I didn't see the tv show, but the book is brilliant. There was an article in the paper about the book and I bought it from her website - but just do an internet search and Im sure you'll find it if you're interested!


----------



## MichaelandDawn (Mar 18, 2008)

*i agree*

its a book with regards to the programme that was called costa chaos on channel 4. whilst i did not see the programme, nor read the book, the website makes both sound very good fun indeed.

if you google search channel 4 costa chaos....the website should come,, and also the place where you can buy that book xx


----------

